# Great hunting opportunity for PFF members



## snookmasta808 (Apr 12, 2010)

:thumbup: Great opportunity for PFF members at Double J Whitetails, World Class Whitetail deer and exotics. Travel less than 3hrs from Pensacola for a great hunting experience. Mention that you’re a PFF member and receive 10% discount on a Whitetail hunt. As a PFF member Cow Elk hunt for $500.00 (beats heading out West). :thumbsup:

Fish in their 20 acre pond for Bass and Catfish in between hunts.

Local accommodations minutes away, cleaning of animal available on scene (call for info), and local processing available at Hilltop Meat Company in Andalusia.:notworthy:

Checkout there website www.*doublejwhitetails*.com or call (334) 335-2282 (ask for Mike or Tammy)

Like us on Facebook checkout the world class whitetails and previous hunts.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

No hogs there !!


----------

